# NSW nomination and DIBP application 190 | 2015



## Ansh07 (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi folks,

This is for the people to track timeline of NSW nomination and VISA grant(190).
So basically all who have recieved invite and submitted documents and are now waiting to get nominated.

I got invite on 7th of may and have submitted my documents, now, I am eagerly waiting for nomination :fingerscrossed:. You may share your invite and submission date along with nomination date when nominated.

Thanks for in advance for joining in.
Ansh


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

Ansh07 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> This is for the people to track timeline of NSW nomination and VISA grant(190).
> So basically all who have recieved invite and submitted documents and are now waiting to get nominated.
> ...


hi,

I am Amit, Got Invite on 7th May and submitted the documents for Proof of points for Age,ACS asessment and IELTS and Employment Reference letters and Qualification degress certs.

Now waiting for SkillSelect nomination.

Amit


----------



## Ansh07 (Aug 4, 2014)

All the best Amit...you and I have got the invite on same date...I anticipate we should be nominated on similar dates too...


----------



## deceptivesatya (Apr 15, 2015)

Hello guys,

I was invited to apply for SS from NSW on 15th April and Submitted all documents on 17th April. Received the nomination mail from NSW and SkillSelect mail to apply for Visa on Thursday afternoon(7th May) 

Currently trying to figure out everything that is needed before I apply for Visa. Hope you guys get your respective nominations soon :fingerscrossed:

Its roughly taking around 3 weeks to receive Nomination mail if all goes fine.


----------



## Ansh07 (Aug 4, 2014)

Awesome...this is what I was looking for like an estimate on how long will we be recieving nomination...thanks for the nuggets mate..!!
And congratulations for nomination...hope you will be granted visa soon..!!



deceptivesatya said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I was invited to apply for SS from NSW on 15th April and Submitted all documents on 17th April. Received the nomination mail from NSW and SkillSelect mail to apply for Visa on Thursday afternoon(7th May)
> 
> ...


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

Thanks ANsh. I have a leading question when it actually comes to receiving skill select invite.

I am staying in Singapore for last 6th years. And got my and my wife passport re issued from Indian consulate in SG.

I believe I must get my pcc from Singapore Indian embassy rite. ? As per Indian embassy I should attach a letter from authority asking for police clearance.

Will I need the requisition letter from nsw to get my pcc. ? If yes how to get it.? 

Amit


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

NSW has nothing to do with PCC.
PCC is asked by DIBP, while processing your VISA Application.


Your PCC will be issued by Indian consulate in SG.

So, IF Indian consulate is specifically asking for a PCC request letter, then you might have to wait until a CO is assigned. Then the CO might ask for PCC (you may use this request email).

People were able to get PCC by submitting copy of DIBP's VISA Invite email. Few have also used the HAP ID letter.








apatnia said:


> Thanks ANsh. I have a leading question when it actually comes to receiving skill select invite.
> 
> I am staying in Singapore for last 6th years. And got my and my wife passport re issued from Indian consulate in SG.
> 
> ...


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

Excellent response mate. I guess hope soon I get my DIBP invite and I will try and use that letter and submit my PCC to Indian consulate SG.

Thanks once again.


----------



## Ansh07 (Aug 4, 2014)

Any news on nomination recently..???


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

Can't be so early mate. ...I guess


----------



## Ansh07 (Aug 4, 2014)

Lol...right you are..but I was like anyone who recieved nomination back in march or april..how are they doing..


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

Ansh07 said:


> Lol...right you are..but I was like anyone who recieved nomination back in march or april..how are they doing..


Ansh 

Any news brother for nsw nomination approval. ? 

Amit


----------



## Ansh07 (Aug 4, 2014)

Nothing much, just that my consultant says it should be june first week. I believe his words as it usually turns out true.
So keeping the best of my hope.
You got any?


----------



## Ansh07 (Aug 4, 2014)

Sure thing..!


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

Ansh 

Quick question...are you B tech or MCA.


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi,

I have a question with guys who have received visa 190. Do you guys just submitted the assessment results like (ACS) or Employment experience letters as well? As per NSW form, one of them is enough. 

Please guide.


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

apatnia said:


> Ansh
> 
> Any news brother for nsw nomination approval. ?
> 
> Amit


Any news. .?


----------



## janidhimant (Apr 7, 2015)

I am in the same boat now.
Filled in the application and 300 AUD today.. Hope to get the nomination soon...!!:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

Hi

Can anyone please help me with the photo required for 190 visa lodge.? 

So it is supposed to be 45mm by 3 mm. ? 

And scanned ad pdf or can be gif or png format also. ? 

If I scan it then it will no longer remain 45×35. .?


----------



## kaivalya (Feb 11, 2015)

apatnia,

What is your EOI submission date?

Thanks in advance


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

kaivalya said:


> apatnia,
> 
> What is your EOI submission date?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Please check my signature in forum.


----------



## benetfernandes (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I have 8 years of IT experience. If ACS will cut down the 2 Years then I am still in 5 to 8 years bracket for skilled employment experience. 

I am now 29 years and 6 months old. 

I have done bachelor degree of IT from Mumbai University. 

I have unsuccessfully tried for Canada last year and got 6.5 in IETLS (0 point here). and I am avoiding to give it once again.

So from above calculation I would end up with 55 points. I am thinking to apply for 190. 

I fall under ICT business Analyst (261111) or Systems Analyst	(261112) as I have experience in BI technology. 

My question is what are the chances of visa 190 with 55 points in coming FY (2015-16)?

It is possible to get grant with 55 points. 

Thanks
Benet


----------



## kaivalya (Feb 11, 2015)

apatnia said:


> Please check my signature in forum.


you have just written E01 190 without a submission date. anyway its upto you whether to share it or not. no hard feelings


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

kaivalya said:


> you have just written E01 190 without a submission date. anyway its upto you whether to share it or not. no hard feelings


No please don't mind. I thought I put it there. I filled EOI on 3rd March 2015. And for invite on 7th may. So at two months. Rest details are there in my signature.


----------



## Ansh07 (Aug 4, 2014)

Hey Amit,

Congratulations man..!!!
Happy for you..!!!..with god's grace that was a quick nomination..
I just came back from long vacations was not active since long..glad to see that u got nominated just after I'm back..



apatnia said:


> Please check my signature in forum.


----------



## Raghuveer CH (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi All,

Did anyone with SRN 41** series got the NSW approval who made the payment in May?

I have made the payment on may-11 and still waiting......Any predictions????


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

Ansh07 said:


> Hey Amit,
> 
> Congratulations man..!!!
> Happy for you..!!!..with god's grace that was a quick nomination..
> I just came back from long vacations was not active since long..glad to see that u got nominated just after I'm back..


Thanks mate, have PMed you.


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi guys, 

I recently accumulated 65 points, so i was wondering if i tick both 189 & 190 NSW option in the same EOI and received NSW e-mail before the next round for 189. Will this prevent me from getting the 189 Invitation next round ? as i prefer the 189 option , but i ticked both to keep my options before July where no one knows what will change.

Thanks


----------



## Ansh07 (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi Raghuveer, 

My time line is pretty much similar to as yours, still waiting for nomination but hoping for the best..and I wish you the best too..
I think we should get the nomination in June first week. (Sharing what my consultant says)

Thanks
Ansh


Raghuveer CH said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Did anyone with SRN 41** series got the NSW approval who made the payment in May?
> 
> I have made the payment on may-11 and still waiting......Any predictions????


----------



## Ansh07 (Aug 4, 2014)

I am a B.tech..does that make difference?



apatnia said:


> Ansh
> 
> Quick question...are you B tech or MCA.


----------



## Ansh07 (Aug 4, 2014)

Playing safe is always a good option..
However, I think it will be much appreciated if you go for 189 and leave 190 for 55 pointers, but yes after July when you are confirmed that your occupation stays in SOL.



Faris_ksa said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I recently accumulated 65 points, so i was wondering if i tick both 189 & 190 NSW option in the same EOI and received NSW e-mail before the next round for 189. Will this prevent me from getting the 189 Invitation next round ? as i prefer the 189 option , but i ticked both to keep my options before July where no one knows what will change.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

Ansh07 said:


> Playing safe is always a good option..
> However, I think it will be much appreciated if you go for 189 and leave 190 for 55 pointers, but yes after July when you are confirmed that your occupation stays in SOL.


Believe me i was 55 pointer myself until recently and i know how it is to be in their shoes. I only had some doubts of my work points so was looking for a safer option on the table, but now i cleared my doubts after consulting and i already withdraw from 190 today. I am now waiting for only 189, hopefully i will get the invite next round. And all the best wishes for my fellow 55 pointers hope they hear good news in the coming days.


----------



## Ansh07 (Aug 4, 2014)

Appreciate your concern towards others in the same queue.
Wish you all the very best for 189..




Faris_ksa said:


> Believe me i was 55 pointer myself until recently and i know how it is to be in their shoes. I only had some doubts of my work points so was looking for a safer option on the table, but now i cleared my doubts after consulting and i already withdraw from 190 today. I am now waiting for only 189, hopefully i will get the invite next round. And all the best wishes for my fellow 55 pointers hope they hear good news in the coming days.


----------



## nitink (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi All ,

I have query with respect to reference document upload post EOI invite by NSW ( SS).
( ie ACS / IELTS / Marksheets resume etc)

When I am clicking the secured link and trying to upload my 1st document , the uploaded document is not visible and instead a broken tag is there.
also one of the comment says that the supporting documents will be uploaded once the application form is submitted..?

For the same reason , i stopped in between as wasn't able to see the uploaded document and thought to cross check with you all.

At what stage the uploaded document is visible in the secured form. ( after paying fees of 300 aud ? or if it will upload parallel and once all document upload complete and seen then only I should pay fees ??)

Will appreciate responses from the fellow members who have uploaded the documents post EOI
to clarify my doubts. 

Awaiting feedback..

Best regards,
Nitin


----------



## Ansh07 (Aug 4, 2014)

Guess what..guess what....I have received nomination too...!!!!!...yupiiieee


----------



## Raghuveer CH (Mar 30, 2015)

Ansh07 said:


> Guess what..guess what....I have received nomination too...!!!!!...yupiiieee


Hey Congratulations Ansh07...

Can you please let us know you SRN ?

Mine is 41** and Applied on 11th May..and still waiting


----------



## Ansh07 (Aug 4, 2014)

Mine is 41xx as well...your nomination should be on its way..pack your bags...



Raghuveer CH said:


> Hey Congratulations Ansh07...
> 
> Can you please let us know you SRN ?
> 
> Mine is 41** and Applied on 11th May..and still waiting


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

Raghuveer CH said:


> Hey Congratulations Ansh07...
> 
> Can you please let us know you SRN ?
> 
> Mine is 41** and Applied on 11th May..and still waiting





Ansh07 said:


> Mine is 41xx as well...your nomination should be on its way..pack your bags...


Congratulations guys! 
Mine is 42XX and am still waiting. 
Not sure when I'd be getting it


----------



## janidhimant (Apr 7, 2015)

Any nominations from NSW after 28th of May???


----------



## janidhimant (Apr 7, 2015)

Guyssssss I have some amazing news. NSW nomination received and DIBP invitation received along with it.....!!!!!!!:second::second:


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Enjoy!!!*


*||| Congratulations and All The Best with VISA Stage |||*






janidhimant said:


> Guyssssss I have some amazing news. NSW nomination received and DIBP invitation received along with it.....!!!!!!!:second::second:


----------



## Ansh07 (Aug 4, 2014)

Awesome..!!! lane:
Congratulations and all the very best for further steps...keep us posted...




janidhimant said:


> Guyssssss I have some amazing news. NSW nomination received and DIBP invitation received along with it.....!!!!!!!:second::second:


----------



## Akon (Jun 15, 2015)

Hello guys,
I have applied for NSW State sponsorship 190 as a general accountant on 11th June 2015. I have required 60 points. 30 points of age, 10 points of English, 15 points of a recognized bachelors degree and 5 points of state sponsorship. On the NSW Trade website, it says the application for state are still open. The fiscal year is ending by the end of this month. Do i have a chance of receiving state nomination before july 2015.


----------



## Akon (Jun 15, 2015)

Hello guys,
I have applied for NSW State sponsorship 190 as a general accountant on 11th June 2015. I have required 60 points. 30 points of age, 10 points of English, 15 points of a recognized bachelors degree and 5 points of state sponsorship. On the NSW Trade website, it says the application for state are still open. The fiscal year is ending by the end of this month. Do i have a chance of receiving state nomination before july 2015.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Few People have received an Invite from NSW to apply for SS Nomination 10-15 days after submitting their EOI.

WHILE THERE are others who are still waiting since 2-3 months.


INVITATION isn't guaranteed, as there are many factors that should fall inline for one to receive an invitation.






Akon said:


> Hello guys,
> I have applied for NSW State sponsorship 190 as a general accountant on 11th June 2015. I have required 60 points. 30 points of age, 10 points of English, 15 points of a recognized bachelors degree and 5 points of state sponsorship. On the NSW Trade website, it says the application for state are still open. The fiscal year is ending by the end of this month. Do i have a chance of receiving state nomination before july 2015.


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

Ansh07 said:


> Awesome..!!! lane:
> Congratulations and all the very best for further steps...keep us posted...


Hi All

As per this new on DIBP site 
http://www.immi.gov.au/Work/Pages/general-skilled-migration/estimated-allocation-times.aspx

Does that mean that there are no.more places left for visa grant under 190 nominated category for this year 2015.

I lodged my visa on 26 June and awaiting CO allocation all docs are u loaded including pcc..only my wife's meds are held at clinic for some test.

Is there any chance that my apliication will be allocated sooner to a CO and If all goes well a visa be granted this year. ? 

This above posts that for this year only a limited seats are left for visa grants.

Amit


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*...IMO...*


CO is allocated in around 45-60 days (based on the current TREND) after VISA application is submitted by paying the Fees.

ALSO after CO allocation IF CO requires/finds additional documents/that some documents are missing *THEN *CO will give you another 28 days to upload those documents. This 28 days deadline may be extended further.


As it is no further VISA's would be issued in Current FY due to VISA Cap and ALL applications will be processed starting from July. Many applicants have received DELAY emails.

*Few people who had called DIBP to check their Application status* WERE informed THAT VISA grants for this FY has been stopped due to VISA Cap.


*Fact sheet 21 - Managing the Migration Programme*





apatnia said:


> Hi All
> 
> As per this new on DIBP site
> Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications
> ...


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

Jeevan

Thanks again for the reply. Does that mean that in July DIBP will restart the applications processing and grants will start.? 

What does current FY mean? 

Amit


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

I am still waiting to get the nomination, my SRN is 49xx

Is there somebody with 47xx, 48xx or 49xx, who is still waiting the NSW NOMINATION ??


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

They won't restart application processing INSTEAD resume VISA Grant as per the application queue.


*Current FY* - 1st July 2014 - 30th June 2015.




apatnia said:


> Jeevan
> 
> Thanks again for the reply. Does that mean that in July DIBP will restart the applications processing and grants will start.?
> 
> ...


----------



## ishugarg (Apr 13, 2015)

Finally, today i have received approval email plus VISA 190 invite too.
I have applied and deposited fee of nearly 5000+$ for immigration..


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

Congratulations Ishu. All the best for waiting state 😊


----------



## asifzahid (May 15, 2011)

I have 55 points and am looking NSW Sponsorship. Guys please tell should I specifically nominate "NSW" in skillslect form or select "Any state". Incase I select any then what is chance to be invited by NSW ?? As i have only two options either NWS or NT based on my current IELTS Score (6 each band)

Please also tell what does mean of Employment references ? Are these experiences letters which issued on resign? Or these are other additional reference letters from colleagues/Seniors other than experience letters


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

As per NSW guidelines in your EOI you should *Indicate interest for NSW nomination for a 190 visa*.



> So for following question in EOI Select "*NSW*".
> 
> *Preferred locations within Australia*
> 
> ...


Here are samples of *EXAMPLE EMPLOYMENT REFERENCE* *Skilled Employment Reference Example*​

IF you are unable to arrange for Employment Reference letters as per above samples THEN you can arrange for Statutory Declaration from a Senior Colleague (Preferably your Manager). Sample attached.





asifzahid said:


> I have 55 points and am looking NSW Sponsorship. Guys please tell should I specifically nominate "NSW" in skillslect form or select "Any state". Incase I select any then what is chance to be invited by NSW ?? As i have only two options either NWS or NT based on my current IELTS Score (6 each band)
> 
> Please also tell what does mean of Employment references ? Are these experiences letters which issued on resign? Or these are other additional reference letters from colleagues/Seniors other than experience letters


----------



## ashftc (Oct 30, 2013)

I would agree with Jeteen. Be specific about state. Don't just chose any state because of the exact reason he has mentioned. If I was you, I'd have gone for NSW.


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

Hi

Has anybody been assigned a CO who got nominated by nsw in May and already lodged application in May itself. ? 

Visa 190

Amit


----------



## cocomart (Apr 3, 2015)

apatnia said:


> Hi
> 
> Has anybody been assigned a CO who got nominated by nsw in May and already lodged application in May itself. ?
> 
> ...


Got nominated last April 16th. Lodged visa Last May 5th. Co allocation May 26th. received email from GSM allocated last June 24th for dalay mail.


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

cocomart said:


> Got nominated last April 16th. Lodged visa Last May 5th. Co allocation May 26th. received email from GSM allocated last June 24th for dalay mail.


When you say "last"..u mean 2015 this year..right. ?


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

Hello
Lodged my visa application for subclass 190 on 30th of June
Actually I have attended the medicals and PCC first even before I listed my application.
I provided the HAP IDs while filling up the visa application.
Will I still be contacted by the CO to submit the medicals or it will be automatically uploaded to DIBP? Could some one please throw some light on this
Thanks
Sriram


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

sriramvemuri said:


> Hello
> Lodged my visa application for subclass 190 on 30th of June
> Actually I have attended the medicals and PCC first even before I listed my application.
> I provided the HAP IDs while filling up the visa application.
> ...


You can check it in your immi account. By clicking on Get health details button under each applicant.

It will say whether it got uploaded or not..

Amit


----------



## cocomart (Apr 3, 2015)

apatnia said:


> When you say "last"..u mean 2015 this year..right. ?


Yup this year 2015


----------



## Akon (Jun 15, 2015)

Hello guys I have a very important question. I have recerly lodged eoi for nsw 190 as a general accountant. My wife has also studied accounting. I am sure if i get her degree assessed it would fulfill requirement for atleast Australian bachelors degree but they would ask to complete a few courses like accounting theory and a few more. I just want to know if her degree is equivalent to australian degree, can i claim 5 points for partners skill or does she have to get postive assessment from the cpa for me to claim 5 points.


----------



## sumitabose (Nov 13, 2012)

*CO assigned*



Ansh07 said:


> Any news on nomination recently..???


Hi, 

My story is quite similar withyou. I am an onshore (Sydney) applicant, received nomination on 9th June and applied NSW 190 visa with 70 points on 6th July. Medicals and PCC are done but no CO allocation happened. I applied in Developer/Programmer category.Could you please let me know how soon your CO assigned?

Regards,
Sumita


----------



## Ansh07 (Aug 4, 2014)

sumitabose said:


> Hi,
> 
> My story is quite similar withyou. I am an onshore (Sydney) applicant, received nomination on 9th June and applied NSW 190 visa with 70 points on 6th July. Medicals and PCC are done but no CO allocation happened. I applied in Developer/Programmer category.Could you please let me know how soon your CO assigned?
> 
> ...


Hi Sumita,

I am being served by an agent, however, I believe that I was given a direct grant as I did not hear anything from my agent asking for document when I was waiting for the grant..Just to let you know..I did my medicals and PCC in advance.

Regards,
Ansh


----------



## Baljit Singh (Jul 8, 2015)

sumitabose said:


> Hi,
> 
> My story is quite similar withyou. I am an onshore (Sydney) applicant, received nomination on 9th June and applied NSW 190 visa with 70 points on 6th July. Medicals and PCC are done but no CO allocation happened. I applied in Developer/Programmer category.Could you please let me know how soon your CO assigned?
> 
> ...


----------



## janidhimant (Apr 7, 2015)

I got the granttttttttttttt email.... 50 days for the entire application time....!!! Thank you guys for your support and advice........


----------



## Baljit Singh (Jul 8, 2015)

janidhimant said:


> I got the granttttttttttttt email.... 50 days for the entire application time....!!! Thank you guys for your support and advice........


 Hi Dear,

Can you please help me out to file for Visa.
Actually I am filing visa for my friend under 189 category and while entering details I found that there is very less space available some what like 300 characters for entering roles and responsibilities. But approved roles and responsibilities are more than 300 character, So what need to be done in such case.


Thanks


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

Baljit Singh said:


> Hi Dear,
> 
> Can you please help me out to file for Visa.
> Actually I am filing visa for my friend under 189 category and while entering details I found that there is very less space available some what like 300 characters for entering roles and responsibilities. But approved roles and responsibilities are more than 300 character, So what need to be done in such case.
> ...


Just write the summary of his job description. In any case, CO will eventually check his experience letter.


----------



## Baljit Singh (Jul 8, 2015)

Thanks for quick reply.
One more question:
What we need to fill in "from Date" for the present company as it is mandatory field.We cant leave this blank.

Thanks


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

Baljit Singh said:


> Thanks for quick reply.
> One more question:
> What we need to fill in "from Date" for the present company as it is mandatory field.We cant leave this blank.
> 
> Thanks


Just select current month and current year. No need to select day. System will accept it. 
Same is mentioned in help (If you click ? available on that field).


----------



## maneela3 (Jul 8, 2015)

hello everyone....

feels good to hear your success stories..... i am still waiting for invitation applied on 17 june under cook anzsco 351411 with 60 pts (55+5) i don't hear much about this occ a lot in this forum. i updated my eoi on 26b july because i made a mistake with experience so had to reduce 5 points. does this affect my timeframe.......when can i expect to get invited... your help will be appreciated....


----------



## antony1234 (Jul 24, 2014)

Hi ALL,

I logged my VISA on : 12th August 2015 and uploaded my PCC and medicals upfront. CO contacted with clarifications on 2nd Oct. Replied back to CO on 17th October. Keeping my fingers crossed for the "Great GRANT".


----------



## wpkisnice (Dec 17, 2015)

Pls let me know about the NSW 190 processing time of Accountants


----------



## Alexism (Jun 12, 2015)

I accepted NSW invitation for nomination on 9 Dec (Accountant). Hope to get nomination this week. :fingerscrossed:


----------

